# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  First spinoff comic character?

## Tzigone

I'm not talking about sidekicks or partners like Robin who have adventures with the hero, but those spun off into their own solo adventures.  The earliest I can think of off the top of my head is Captain Marvel, Jr.  Anyone got any earlier examples?

----------


## LordMikel

Jimmy Olson.

----------


## Tzigone

> Jimmy Olson.


I don't recall him having any on-going solo adventures until the silver age - long after Freddy and Mary had their own.

----------


## kcekada

My first thought was the Marvels as well. Junior first, then Mary. At Marvel, I think Sun Girl may have been spun out of Captain America. I don't think Namora actually appeared in Sub-Mariner before getting her own series.

----------


## Mark Trail

> I'm not talking about sidekicks or partners like Robin who have adventures with the hero, but those spun off into their own solo adventures.  The earliest I can think of off the top of my head is Captain Marvel, Jr.  Anyone got any earlier examples?


Timely's "The Young Allies," a spin-off book, teaming up Bucky (Captain America's sidekick), Toro (Human Torch's sidekick) and several non-powered kid characters, debuted in the summer of 1941, a few months before Capt. Marvel Jr.

----------


## Tzigone

> Timely's "The Young Allies," a spin-off book, teaming up Bucky (Captain America's sidekick), Toro (Human Torch's sidekick) and several non-powered kid characters, debuted in the summer of 1941, a few months before Capt. Marvel Jr.


Cool, thanks.

----------

